# First Look in the Hive



## norcalpublicnews (Jun 30, 2009)

I thought you guys might be able to offer me some advice or comments by seeing my little video.

I'm just learning about the bees, but LOVING it! I have a super coming soon and am going to put another brood on top tonight.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtAA5PSmSlc

Thanks!


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Very nicely done. Here is what I would do differently. When I go thru a hive, I remove one of the outer frames and lean it against the hive or on a frame holder then reposition and remove the frames I want to inspect. By removing them one at a time with all 10 in there you stand a much better chance of rolling your queen which can hurt or kill her. If your inner cover has a deep and a shallow side put the shallow side down to maintain bee space and reduce burr comb. Otherwise looks good to me.:thumbsup:


----------



## NewbeeNnc (May 21, 2009)

I like that you have shorts, and flip flops on, with no veil, but are wearing gloves. Everybody is different but that is just comical to me. I wear everything but gloves.


----------



## BRescue (Jul 2, 2009)

I agree NORCAL nice production. Can I offer a few suggestions? I assume you responded in the positive. When you remove the inner you can lean it against the front of the bottom board and the girls can walk in if they wish. You also never know where the queen is and she has been found sitting on the inner on occasion. There is a lot of burr comb on the inner because it looks like it is installed upside down. Smaller spacing into the hive, You can also cut a notch about and inch wide in the top rim of the inner to help with flo thru ventilation. I agree also about pulling an outside frame so you can seperate the others without damaging the queen. Looks like you could have supered a week earlier if not sooner. Nice work!

Richard


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice video. I need to get a tripod for my camera.
Here are some things to consider:
1. Get your smoker to produce some thick cool smoke.
2. Give the hive a puff of smoke before you remove the inner cover.
3. Insert your hive tool into the end of the inner cover so you do not flex the board.
4.0 Insert your hive tool inbetween the hive body and the 1st frame's end bar and push the frame over to the oposite side of the hive and do the same on the other end.
4.1 Remove the outside frame that is close to you and remove it from the hive. Preferaby in a nuc.
5. Push or wedge the frames over to do your inspection. later on in time when you may have frames removed remember how they are bridged comb. It's like a jig saw puzzel how the wax tells you how the frame fits back in the hive.
6. I saw you remove the queen cage. Was that a package of bees at the start?
7. If you super the hive you may have to feed it a lot of syrup to draw out the foundation. Unless, you have a strong honey flow going on in August! Judging by the grass, it looks dry in the area.
Find out if you have some native Toyon trees in bloom
8. You need to get better protected from stings when you work your bees. The stronger they become the more hive guards you will have protecting the hive.
If robbing breaks out on that hive you are going to get many strings.
I noticed the canvas gloves that you are wearing and they remind me of my 
1st package of bees. I found out that the stinger can be placed between the stitching and into your hand!
9. You might consider an other feeding methosds other than the Boardman feeder like a division board feeder.
10. Consider feeding pollen patties if the hive is low on in-coming pollen.

Good Luck with your hive,
Ernie


----------



## norcalpublicnews (Jun 30, 2009)

I just wrote a reply to you and closed the browser without posting it... BAH!

Back to it! :doh:

The bees seem mellow, I don't bug them to much, just go out and watch them fly around. I even saw a drone outside on the porch this evening. Funny looking guy. 

What am I looking at on the bottom of the frame at 2:05 in the video? Queen Cells? Why are they so close to the entrance? Also, would another brood be a better idea for me, here in a colder winter area, than putting a super on now? We'll get our first freeze in late Sept probably... 

NewbeeNnc - Thanks for the shorts and flip flops comment... lol. Gloves seemed like the best idea to not get stung on the arm and drop the frame, but I guess I could get stung anywhere, even in the glove (BEES4U). I did get some rubber handed gloves just today. 

BEES4U - Smoke was sparse huh?  They are a package of bees I got in early May, this year. What do you think of the Top Feeders? Seem easier than the division board feeder. How much food do you think they will need for a cold, 5 degrees F, winter? I plan on putting a smaller opening on the bottom and putting straw bales on the windy side of the hive and cleaning the snow off when it piles up. Here's the tripod I used... Hooked it on the fence (http://www.amazon.com/Joby-Gorillapod-SLR-Zoom-Flexible-Digital/dp/B000KFRSG4)

BRescue - There was a bigger gap in the middle frames for sure. I'll tighten that up. Can I clean off that burr comb without any issues? I like the ventilation idea. Will having a super with a small entrance up high achieve that? I read a study on this site about top entrances and production that favored that approach. 

NasalSponge - thanks for the advice, I don't want to loose her! 

Thanks everyone! Great forum here. Good advice and nice folks.


----------



## aircooled (Jan 20, 2008)

Watch that beard! Every time I have a longer beard and go in without a helmet/veil on, I get one buzzing in my beard, somehow they make it down to the skin and stick me one. Of course, your bees might be more beard friendly than mine...

Otherwise, looks good!


----------

